# Water condoitions on the Weeb below Echo PLEASE



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I know, this is not one of the more topical posts, but, it would sure help me and the Sparkinator since this is our primary area.  Any news on the **** work and the resulting muddy conditions that have at this point destroyed my fishing areas? I see they are letting out high flows now, what does it look like?

[attachment=0:1cr0kdkt]file.jpg[/attachment:1cr0kdkt]


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, Leaky I sure sorry that your fishing place has got so much abuse lately, from the pictures it looks like hot chocolate. I live in Morgan county and I have noticed the flow has increased along with clarity issues. If I were you I would try to get above Echo for my fishing. I've followed you and Sparkies adventures for awhile and I hope you two can find some better water. --\O --\O


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's some info on this area from the guys in the Northern Region (DWR):
Yes, we have been heavily involved in that issue. In fact, we just finished up the in-stream mitigation under the bridge, including the excavation of a thalweg which will function as a low flow channel when flows are not being released from the dam. We also built a low elevation cross-vane just downstream of Echo Creek and installed a few random boulders to diversify flow and create small holding/refugia pockets. We are hoping that these changes will facilitate fish passage into and out of Echo Creek, as well as diversify the habitats in a channelized, hardened and trapezoidal channel. We really didn't have a lot of options in a reach that is so hardened and channelized, but we did the best that we could. Our folks in the Habitat Section have also been working with UDOT to improve big game passage beneath the overpass.

The good news is that BOR is releasing flows from Echo Dam now, so all in-stream work at Echo Junction should be complete and hopefully the higher discharge will dilute the turbid runoff from Echo Creek and other downstream tributaries.

Information may seem a little disjointed as it's a response to a question I posed.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This info goes hand in hand with what I got from Weber Basin Water District.
Hopefully conditions will actually improve and not digress with these changes.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't mean to compare apples to oranges but Echo creek is a factor as well. This time of the year the lower elevation snow begins to melt and Silver creek, Chalk creek (and there is another creek that enters form the east just below Rockport that I can never remember the name of) all run high and muddy and the middle Weber typically gets pretty turbid. I suspect that we could include Echo creek in this for the lower Weber. Typically, after the lower elevation snow melts the stream clears for a while and fishing can be quite good until the higher elevation snow melts, the reservoirs fill and spill then it is "blown out" until around late June or early July. This is without the construction on Echo Dam and the I80/I84 interchange. My point is that turbidity is not unusual this time of the year even without the construction. I sounds like the dam construction is close to being finished if they are releasing water again and I doubt that the interchange construction will last that long. And the fish survive really heavy flows, muddy water and dewatering (particularly below Echo)every year. So there is still hope for the near future. My big concern is that the fishing has not been as good as it has been in past years all winter. Can anyone help me out there?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now flow is at about 2.5 times normal. :shock: Hope this helps. Tough to fish now. Guess I'll be going above Echo for a while.
P.S. Thanks for the info. guys.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

is anyone sure that the souce of sediment is associated with work on the dam or is it coming from work on the bridge replacement and on/off ramp construction. not that is matters to the fish but 'blame' should be accurately accounted to the proper source.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It appears that there are several factors affecting the water.
All that you listed are part of it.
The more that I am finding out about this, the less that I am worried that the fish are going to suffer damage from the water conditions.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Kingfisher,
May be wrong but I'm understanding that bridge work and **** work are by the same people. At least their equip. looks to be the same at both sites. In any event, *I'm not trying to fix a "blame"*, just a cause, the work needs to be done!!!!! Please allow me to feel bad about lost fishing at my favorite site with the hopes of some folks with knowledge to assure me that this isn't a long term loss!!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing to remember, Leaky.
Mother Nature can make changes to waterways faster than man can. I have had several of my favorite fishing holes just up and disappear on me after a heavy run-off.
The construction work will affect the fishing for this year and possibly next year. After that Nature will have full grasp of the river again and do with it what it wants.
We won't even know that Man disturbed it at all.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel for ya LEAKY.

I went through the same thing when they drew down Deer Creek for a couple of years while they worked on that dam too. Now with this years weird ice conditions and high water I'm hoping that fishing will be through the roof.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Weeb below Echo is ok!!!!  See my fishing rpt.


----------

